# General > Hobbies >  Amature radio

## barmar62

Hi, can anyone tell me what sort of hand held radio scanner I would need to listen to all the shipping/air traffic there is off the coast at the moment please?

----------


## dx100uk

any scanner will do for marine band 
its not changed in almost 70yrs


as for airband again its little changed bar additional channels just like the 12.5khz spacing on marine
bar some 6.25Khz data

----------


## barmar62

> any scanner will do for marine band 
> its not changed in almost 70yrs
> 
> 
> as for airband again its little changed bar additional channels just like the 12.5khz spacing on marine
> bar some 6.25Khz data




******Thanks*****.

----------


## orkneycadian

> Hi, can anyone tell me what sort of hand held radio scanner I would need to listen to all the shipping/air traffic there is off the coast at the moment please?


One with an external antenna.  Unless you want to stand on the pier and just about hear a boat at the end of the pier!  Some of the more modern scanners also have in built spell checkers, which is helpful.

----------


## dx100uk

????? spell checkers..??

----------


## Goodfellers

> ????? spell checkers..??


May be a reference to title of thread..............amateur rather than amature.....unless thread is about an older radio :-)

----------


## russkie

::  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## orkneycadian

> any scanner will do for marine band 
> its not changed in almost 70yrs


Well, kinda.  Whilst you can hear BOWL marine ops on conventional FM, some of their comms are now on DMR, including marine vessels.

----------

